# B&S slywheel question



## stang_crazy (Jan 16, 2005)

I got a B&G 12.5 hp Model #286707 type #042001 engine.

Some of the magnets in the flywheel broke and came off. Can these be replaced at all or is it all 1 assembly? A few of them broke enought to get wedged in there and stopped the motor from turning.

Or will the flywheel off of a B&G 12 hp model #282707 type #012201

work on the 12.5.

Any help or info would be great.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know if they can be replaced safely or not. I would go to the Briggs and Stratton online site and look up the illustrated parts lists for both the 12 and 12.5 HP engines (by model and type) and see if the part #s for the flywheels are the same. You can even ask a B&S technician the same questions you asked here, at that same site.


----------

